# What Are Folks Reading, Book-Wise, These Days?



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2015)

What are folks reading, book-wise, these days?

I read about half of the series of Annies Attics, but came upon the genre they call "Cozy"  which include Murder She wrote, Agatha Cristie, Debbie Macomber, and many more.  The best thing about the cozies, are that they are easy reading, light hearted with fun mysteries, some murders, but not all.  You can stay clear of those if you like, very easily.

For example, in the Annies Attic series she finds different items stashed/stored in her granmothers attic.  Each think she finds turns into a hunt for either the owner, or the story behind it.  It's centered around a tiny town, and a group of gals that get together to knit and crochet.  I can't find Annies at our libraries in Coos County, but if you have a Nook, Kindle, or even your pc, you can get these books from Barnes and Noble, free, many free one that are VERY good, and other's, very good also, only 99 cents, or a bit more.

If anyone wants to share what they are reading and enjoy, far out!!  If anyone wants help, I have the system down on finding these books.  My sister is reading a 4-story within one book of Debbie Macomber and she can't put it down (she does Cedar Cove you know, and Mrs. Miracle stuff etc)  I found it at the library and placed it on hold. I will have it to read soon!! hugs all, Denise

You gals that like the more "meaty" reads, plenty for you as well!! Yahoo!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2015)

I am totally a non-fiction reader Denise...I've read all the  fiction classics in my youth and devoured all the Christie, Conan Doyle books...but now fiction doesn't interest me with any fibre in my body, and my idea of Hell always has been  Chick lit 


Currently I'm reading the biographical  Untold Stories by the very Northern English playwright Alan Bennet it's a 700 page Tome but not in the least hard going..


Also I have ''Unbroken' by Laura Hillenbrand which has just arrived a few days ago..so not got a chance to look at it yet.

Both books are in Hardback..


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2015)

I have Untold Stories too, Holly; and some 'Talking Heads'recorded.
i just love Alan Bennett; have quite a few of his books and plays..in various formats.

i am now getting in to Thomas Cromwell, and beginning to enjoy it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2015)

Thomas Cromwell Vivjen?...the 1st earl of Essex?

Oh yes I love AB too... I also have Writing Home as well...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2015)

Still piling up the mysteries, Denise. Find a author I like, read all their books, and then find another good mystery author. I love Amazon Kindle. :sentimental:


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 16, 2015)

Denise, the Debbie Macomber books I love, just not the Cedar Cove ones as they have so many characters it is hard to keep track.

But her Blossom Street books are a nice cozy read and you feel like the characters are friends. Have a hold at the library for Summer on Blossom Street.

Just finished a Barbara Wood novel called The Blessing Stone, wonderful story which starts about a million years ago and continues through the ages up to modern times. I could not put it down.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 16, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Still piling up the mysteries, Denise. Find a author I like, read all their books, and then find another good mystery author. I love Amazon Kindle. :sentimental:



That's great Pappy, I just started my 3rd "Ivy Malone" mystery by Lorena McCourtney?  Ivy is just one of us, I mean, she isn't a fabulously talented investigator/sleuth, but she falls into these situations, sometimes hilarious, sometimes not.  She found dynamite rigged to her 75 thunderbird in the last book.  She even cracked jokes about that, after the fact of course

Let me know some of your fave authors/sleuths Pappy, I'm always looking for my "next" series, lol


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes, Holly, but I haven't got that far yet....


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 16, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I am totally a non-fiction reader Denise...I've read all the  fiction classics in my youth and devoured all the Christie, Conan Doyle books...but now fiction doesn't interest me with any fibre in my body, and my idea of Hell always has been  Chick lit
> 
> 
> Currently I'm reading the biographical  Untold Stories by the very Northern English playwright Alan Bennet it's a 700 page Tome but not in the least hard going..
> ...



Hi Holly,

I can understand how we each have our preferences, nice we have a choice hey  I think I've steered clear of the non-fiction because I have fought depression much of my life, even since a child.  I used to read a lot of biographies, or autobio's and loved them.  I may delve back into something like that eventually.  I'm just on a roll with these "what I call" lifter-uppers.

One thing especially got me started and that was a hard time sleeping at night.  Someone handed me a "feel good" book, one of Annies Attic mysteries, and voila, I would read myself to sleep.  I suppose it's an escape, but there was a rough-patch I went through in the last, few years, so whatever works


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ramblin Rose said:


> Denise, the Debbie Macomber books I love, just not the Cedar Cove ones as they have so many characters it is hard to keep track.
> 
> But her Blossom Street books are a nice cozy read and you feel like the characters are friends. Have a hold at the library for Summer on Blossom Street.
> 
> Just finished a Barbara Wood novel called The Blessing Stone, wonderful story which starts about a million years ago and continues through the ages up to modern times. I could not put it down.



Hi Rose,

I have the 4 books in one to read from the library2go, the one book is all I really wanted "Almost Home" by Debbie.  My sis wasn't real impressed with the rest but I'll try them as well because our taste is different  Thank you for the thumbs up on her Rose, I have seen Cedar Cove a time or two Denise


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

Ramblin Rose said:


> Denise, the Debbie Macomber books I love, just not the Cedar Cove ones as they have so many characters it is hard to keep track.
> 
> But her Blossom Street books are a nice cozy read and you feel like the characters are friends. Have a hold at the library for Summer on Blossom Street.
> 
> Just finished a Barbara Wood novel called The Blessing Stone, wonderful story which starts about a million years ago and continues through the ages up to modern times. I could not put it down.


RR, I've read a few of her books, love her !!!


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Denise, I have followed these two over the years. Michael and Kathleen Gear. they are US anthropologists who excavate Indians site across America and then write a fiction about it. http://www.gear-gear.com/
I am interested in Indian history so I follow this author too. Karah Quinney http://www.goodreads.com/author/list/4939009.Karah_Quinney
Then I got into some fiction after reading Harry Potter. Here is the list of book I've read. Most are a series of 3.
 Veronica Roth, Divergent, Insurgant,, Allegiant, four.. http://veronicarothbooks.blogspot.com/
Suzanne Collins The Underland Chronicles http://www.suzannecollinsbooks.com/
Diane Gabaldo  Outlander series http://www.dianagabaldon.com/books/outlander-series/
Rae Caron Girl of Fire Trilogy http://www.raecarson.com/books/
Philippa Gregory The Tudor Court and the Cousins' War http://www.philippagregory.com/books/
I also like Preston & Child reads http://www.prestonchild.com/books/chronology/

I am currently reading the Jeffery Archer Clifton chronicles http://www.jeffreyarcher.co.uk/site/ Good read, a bit pricey to buy, even on the kindle.
And my son just bought me the complete set of Game of Thrones http://bestfantasystories.com/a-game-of-thrones-books-in-order/

I read tons and tons to relax in the summer. During the winter I watch movies.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 22, 2015)

Only book my wife reads is the Bible and I will read the Daily Devotionals in my Men's Bible. Sometimes, read articles in the AARP Magazine when it gets delivered. We are pretty much tv and dvd movie fanatics!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2015)

A Mans' Bible?...never heard of such a thing..


----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2015)

nwlady said:


> That's great Pappy, I just started my 3rd "Ivy Malone" mystery by Lorena McCourtney?  Ivy is just one of us, I mean, she isn't a fabulously talented investigator/sleuth, but she falls into these situations, sometimes hilarious, sometimes not.  She found dynamite rigged to her 75 thunderbird in the last book.  She even cracked jokes about that, after the fact of course
> 
> Let me know some of your fave authors/sleuths Pappy, I'm always looking for my "next" series, lol



As you can see, Denise, I have read a lot from McCourtney. Love her mysteries.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

flowerchild said:


> Hi Denise, I have followed these two over the years. Michael and Kathleen Gear. they are US anthropologists who excavate Indians site across America and then write a fiction about it. http://www.gear-gear.com/
> I am interested in Indian history so I follow this author too. Karah Quinney http://www.goodreads.com/author/list/4939009.Karah_Quinney
> Then I got into some fiction after reading Harry Potter. Here is the list of book I've read. Most are a series of 3.
> Veronica Roth, Divergent, Insurgant,, Allegiant, four.. http://veronicarothbooks.blogspot.com/
> ...



Omygosh FC, 

I am going to have fun trying out the first authors especially!! Thank youuuuuuuuuuuu so much!! denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

Pappy said:


> As you can see, Denise, I have read a lot from McCourtney. Love her mysteries.



Oh wow, I'm so excited, I have seen all these by Lorena!!  I've just started "Stranded", I think the last, or latest in the Ivy Malone series!!  Thank you Pappy, I will search the other titles as well, although right now, the only books I can read I have to check out over my Nook.  That works great, but as you know some books are not yet, and might not ever be in the libraries hugs, denise


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 22, 2015)

Perhaps not over there. Is called, New International Version Men's Devotional Bible/Classic Edition. I was with my wife when she bought it for me at a local Christian Book Store for my birthday a couple of years ago. The Daily Devotional readings in it are fantastic!



hollydolly said:


> A Mans' Bible?...never heard of such a thing..


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> A Mans' Bible?...never heard of such a thing..



It's the bible Holly, just has men's devotionals, devotional's especially for men.  They have a woman's like that as well


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Only book my wife reads is the Bible and I will read the Daily Devotionals in my Men's Bible. Sometimes, read articles in the AARP Magazine when it gets delivered. We are pretty much tv and dvd movie fanatics!



I used to read the bible a lot CR.  The stuff I read now isn't spiritual I know, but it's helped me get through some things.  I couldn't sleep at night, maybe I was feeling like the world was on my shoulders, and I wouldn't put it down, LOL!  Anyway, I went through a time where I wanted so much to do something "I" felt was helpful to the world.  I felt like a failure for a long time.  I finally figured out I can only do babysteps, like help someone with their groceries, or slow down so a car can get into my lane easy.  I work at it each day because sometimes I want to say to hell with the world.

Sorry, I kind of went off track, but the books are fun and uplifting.  They are all about older ladies being nosey sleuth's, and I can sleep at night better when I delve into one of those books


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 22, 2015)

If I wake up in the middle of the night and my wife isn't there, she is in the living room reading her Bible. Years ago, she use to teach a Sunday School Bible Class. From her readings, she has written two Prayer Books. One for the Military and one for Missionaries. She started one for Fireman, but hasn't worked on it lately. 

I know, without a doubt, that my "Belief" has helped me many times in my life.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't doubt that at all CR  Wonderful your wife is an author.  I know there are a lot of people out there would love reading prayer books directed to them, and their profession


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation CR and Denise , I've never heard of it but then it's a long time since I went shopping for a new bible. I have my precious  expensive boxed  white one here which my daughter bought me a couple of years ago to replace my verrry old one...but I haven't looked at the religious section in a bookshop for about 20 years..


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

by the way FC, good-reads is one of my fave sites for finding cozy mysteries


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)

View attachment 13364


----------



## Falcon (Jan 22, 2015)

My books are all colored in; and I even stayed inside the lines.  Now I have to buy new ones.............also another box of crayons.  Such is life.

The reason for this is; My favorite author, Lawrence Sanders, died a couple of years ago. He was prolific, some made into movies.
Now I'm rereading one of his best, Sullivans Sting.

 Have any of you read Lawrence Sanders books?


----------



## Josiah (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey Pappy, 

As well as others on the thread, I forgot to tell you all that on the Ivy Malone Series by Lorena McCourtney, I saw the coolest thing on the last page after the end of On The Run.

It was Lorena's name of course, and that you could contact her at this email address.  Then after that, it said Merlin, Oregon, LOL!  That's about 70 miles down the road from me.  I thought it was so neat to know the area she lives in, and I wondered how much of her books might relate to her life etc.  Just wanted to share that denise


----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2015)

Neat, Denise. I have a couple authors that I correspond with on Facebook. Get to find out first hand when their new books come out. Pappy


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Neat, Denise. I have a couple authors that I correspond with on Facebook. Get to find out first hand when their new books come out. Pappy



Lorena is on FB as well, I did post and tell her how much I love the Ivy series


----------



## Misty (Mar 23, 2015)

Just finished reading "The Longest Ride" by Nicholas Sparks. It was very moving. I really like his books. There have been 10 movies made based on his books. My favorite is "The Notebook." "The Longest Ride" will be at theaters in April, and the star is Scott Eastwood, Clint Eastwoods son. 

Thanks for this thread, Denise.....helps alot to find out about good books.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

Far out Misty!  Hadn't heard of the "Longest Ride" but I loved the Notebook.  I didn't know Clints son is an actor either but I will read the book, thank you so much!! denise


----------



## Misty (Mar 23, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Far out Misty!  Hadn't heard of the "Longest Ride" but I loved the Notebook.  I didn't know Clints son is an actor either but I will read the book, thank you so much!! denise



I didn't realize Clint's son was an actor either, Denise. He looks alot like Clint. 

View attachment 16289


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

I can see it a bit, but he is rather unique looking as well, which is good since there are so many "look-alike" actors. Super handsome, but who wouldn't expect that  I've been watching Clint since he play Rowdy Yates, lol  He was unique, I like those actors that don't have to say a lot, just their presence, body-language, and the expressions


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yikes, yum yum, lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 23, 2015)

Just finished one of the Merrily Watkins series and today started _The Girl on a Train: A Novel b_y Paula Hawkins.  

A thriller set in London that got a lot of good reviews by Amazon and Goodreads readers.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Just finished one of the Merrily Watkins series and today started _The Girl on a Train: A Novel b_y Paula Hawkins.
> 
> A thriller set in London that got a lot of good reviews by Amazon and Goodreads readers.



Oh I've started Girl on the Train, also, up next is Gone Girl.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 23, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Oh I've started Girl on the Train, also, up next is Gone Girl.



Did you just start it as well?  I started it on the bus today.  Looks like a good one.  Sometimes I have to be careful if I get too engrossed in a book on the bus or I might miss my stop!  So far I've only done it once but it wasn't too far after my house. 

Gone Girl also sounds good.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 23, 2015)

I recently finished The Thunderbolt Kid by Bill Bryson.  Autobiography about his childhood in the 50s in Iowa.  So hysterically funny, several times I had to put the book down and indulge in convulsions of laughter bringing tears to my eyes.  But there is definite meaningful substance to the book as well.  I highly recommend it (along with anything else by Bill Bryson).


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

I can understand getting engrossed, especially in this book, yes, just started it I think through Ch. 3 or 4?  It is different then what I usually read, but it really grabbed me


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I recently finished The Thunderbolt Kid by Bill Bryson.  Autobiography about his childhood in the 50s in Iowa.  So hysterically funny, several times I had to put the book down and indulge in convulsions of laughter bringing tears to my eyes.  But there is definite meaningful substance to the book as well.  I highly recommend it (along with anything else by Bill Bryson).



Writing his name down now, thanks for the recommend Glinda


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 23, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I recently finished The Thunderbolt Kid by Bill Bryson.  Autobiography about his childhood in the 50s in Iowa.  So hysterically funny, several times I had to put the book down and indulge in convulsions of laughter bringing tears to my eyes.  But there is definite meaningful substance to the book as well.  I highly recommend it (along with anything else by Bill Bryson).



I've got about 5 or 6 of Bryson's books and I listened to the Thunderbolt Kid on audiobook.  My SIL gave me a set of Bryson's books to me for xmas when I'd first moved to the UK as it was so relevant to me.  Some of it is hilarious as I can relate to it.


----------



## Misty (Mar 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Just finished one of the Merrily Watkins series and today started _The Girl on a Train: A Novel b_y Paula Hawkins.
> 
> A thriller set in London that got a lot of good reviews by Amazon and Goodreads readers.



I read "The Girl On The Train" too, Ameriscot.....It's really good. I can understand how it would be easy to miss your bus while reading it...better take a suitcase with you.  I read "Gone Girl" too, and it was good also.


----------



## Misty (Mar 23, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I recently finished The Thunderbolt Kid by Bill Bryson.  Autobiography about his childhood in the 50s in Iowa.  So hysterically funny, several times I had to put the book down and indulge in convulsions of laughter bringing tears to my eyes.  But there is definite meaningful substance to the book as well.  I highly recommend it (along with anything else by Bill Bryson).



I just wrote down "The Thunderbolt Kid too, Glinda. Thanks for the recommendation.  I Love funny books, but don't find many of them that are hilarious. Looking forward to reading the Bill Bryson book and looking up his other books too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 23, 2015)

Misty said:


> I read "The Girl On The Train" too, Ameriscot.....It's really good. I can understand how it would be easy to miss your bus while reading it...better take a suitcase with you.  I read "Gone Girl" too, and it was good also.



I carry my Kindle everywhere.    The bus trip into town is about 40 minutes, so if I miss my stop by too much I'll just stay on and turn around and come back.  It's free.   One of the benefits of using the bus to go the gym is the reading I get done.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, I read that Bill Bryson book some years ago, and enjoyed it. I read Gone Girl a few months ago and thought it was a real page turner,there is now a film.If you enjoy well written private detective  novels, try the ones by Kate Atkinson, an English writer, they are called the Jackson Brodie books, but read them in sequence, I think there are four.If you want something funny, try the Sue Townsend books The Queen and I and also Queen Camilla.I think I laughed at Queen Camilla the most.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 25, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Yes, I read that Bill Bryson book some years ago, and enjoyed it. I read Gone Girl a few months ago and thought it was a real page turner,there is now a film.If you enjoy well written private detective  novels, try the ones by Kate Atkinson, an English writer, they are called the Jackson Brodie books, but read them in sequence, I think there are four.If you want something funny, try the Sue Townsend books The Queen and I and also Queen Camilla.I think I laughed at Queen Camilla the most.



I read The Queen and I years ago and loved it.  I always wondered if any members of the royal family actually read the book.  I did not know about Queen Camilla.  Thanks for letting us know - I'm going to get it on kindle or order a hard copy today.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Mar 25, 2015)

Angels In The ER.     A great true story told by an ER Doctor.  It shows you that miracles do happen.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 25, 2015)

Denise, you sound like me, always have several books open.  Read some of one, digest it...then read in another.   
Afraid my choices would not interest anyone else.  Right now reading...Excellence Without A Soul (Does Liberal Education Have a Future?) The Second Bill of Rights (FDR'S Unfinished Revolution and Why We Need it More Than Ever) and Look Me In The Eye (My Life with Asperger's).  Did I put you all to sleep, reading the titles.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

Those are okay ND. My DH would read some of those. I read a lot of books about Eleanor Roosevelt a couple of years ago. Fascinating.

An audio book I highly recommend is An Uncommon Reader read by the author, Alan Bennett. It's hilarious. The queen discovers the pleasure of reading through a library van employee she stumbles upon outside the palace kitchens.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 26, 2015)

A Good Life, and it was for the most part for Ben Bradlee...


----------



## Susie (Mar 27, 2015)

Currently reading "Under the Knife", by (Dr.) Tess Gerritsen.
This book delivers everything the title promises: The scalpel; the wrong incision; the malpractice suit; then also the steamy romance between the Doc and the lawyer---who could ask for more?
Read for hours into the night until my eyes refused to stay open any longer!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Denise, you sound like me, always have several books open.  Read some of one, digest it...then read in another.
> Afraid my choices would not interest anyone else.  Right now reading...Excellence Without A Soul (Does Liberal Education Have a Future?) The Second Bill of Rights (FDR'S Unfinished Revolution and Why We Need it More Than Ever) and Look Me In The Eye (My Life with Asperger's).  Did I put you all to sleep, reading the titles.



I often have 2 or 3 unrelated books open at one time.  I'd never try to read two fiction books at one time, but I will have one fiction and one on history or Buddhism, etc.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 28, 2015)

Finally got my new Kobo e-reader and just starting the latest Donna Leon mystery 'By It's Cover' - set in current day Venice. Have read all previous works by this author and really like the writing style.  One thing I find interesting in this series is the food aspect - there is always a description of the most delicious meals prepared for Inspector Brunetti by his wife when he arrives home for either lunch or dinner.


----------



## charlotta (Mar 28, 2015)

I just finished reading the historical fiction book *"New York"*.  I use amazon kindle to get my books on my I-phone.  I am reading Anne  Tyler's, *"Blue Spool of Thread".  *Both of these books are about families' lives.  I love mysteries as well.  I  enjoy knowing what your read and take note of them for future reads.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Those are okay ND. My DH would read some of those. I read a lot of books about Eleanor Roosevelt a couple of years ago. Fascinating.
> 
> An audio book I highly recommend is An Uncommon Reader read by the author, Alan Bennett. It's hilarious. The queen discovers the pleasure of reading through a library van employee she stumbles upon outside the palace kitchens.


yes, it's great isn't it? Try and get the audio of Alan Bennet's 'The Clothes They Stood Up In' this one had me almost in hysterics.
I have read all the autobiographical books by him too, he is a very good writer, who's writing just flows.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 2, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I read The Queen and I years ago and loved it.  I always wondered if any members of the royal family actually read the book.  I did not know about Queen Camilla.  Thanks for letting us know - I'm going to get it on kindle or order a hard copy today.


Hope that you laugh as much as I did Glinda!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

oakapple said:


> yes, it's great isn't it? Try and get the audio of Alan Bennet's 'The Clothes They Stood Up In' this one had me almost in hysterics.
> I have read all the autobiographical books by him too, he is a very good writer, who's writing just flows.



I might have that one.  I downloaded one of his books that has 3 stories in it.  I'll check as I have a huge backlog of audiobooks. 

I saw him in a play in London once - the one about the woman and van. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 2, 2015)

Blue at the Mizzen by Patrick O'Brian


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2015)

Just finished *Killing Lincoln* by Bill O'Reilly, all about the last days of Lincoln and Booth and their associates, families and friends.


----------



## Misty (Apr 2, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Just finished *Killing Lincoln* by Bill O'Reilly, all about the last days of Lincoln and Booth and their associates, families and friends.



I've been interested in reading "Killing Lincoln". Was it interesting, Phil?


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 2, 2015)

just finished Tear Down, a history of the decline of Flint Mich...... more interesting then it sounds


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2015)

Misty said:


> I've been interested in reading "Killing Lincoln". Was it interesting, Phil?



_Very_ interesting, and I'm not even a fan of the Civil War. They start about 6 weeks away from his assassination and work their way up, contrasting and comparing the progress of the war with Lincoln's state of mind. They give detailed descriptions and motivations of all of the main characters and go into some detail (beware) of the forensic results of Booth's actions. 

All in all, for a book of 62 chapters it seemed a quick read, which is often how I judge the quality of a book.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 3, 2015)

I hear that the play Our American Cousins is being shown again just now.If only Lincoln had stayed in that night and read a good book.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm in the middle of Gone Girl.  Finding it a good read, but I won't give it 5 stars.  Next I'll read The Bookseller.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 3, 2015)

oakapple said:
			
		

> I hear that the play Our American Cousins is being shown again just  now.If only Lincoln had stayed in that night and read a good book.



He actually would have preferred that, but his wife was the social butterfly who yanked him around town.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 3, 2015)

Wives, eh?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 3, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Wives, eh?



Mrs. Lincoln had a tough life, having lost some of her children at early ages, but she was also evidently suffering from some severe mental conditions. Mr. Lincoln was constantly having to try to appease her in whatever he did, so it drew away some of his energy from the job of running the country.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 3, 2015)

A difficult life for both of them then. how did she cope after his death?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 3, 2015)

oakapple said:


> A difficult life for both of them then. how did she cope after his death?



Not well. She wore only black clothing for the rest of her life, lost another son (18 years old) to a mysterious heart ailment, was committed to a mental institution for a year by yet another son, tried living in France for 4 years then finally moved back to Springfield, IL (her and Abe's hometown) where she died in 1882, aged 63.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks Phil, I shall have to do some reading on that subject.


----------



## Misty (Apr 3, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> _Very_ interesting, and I'm not even a fan of the Civil War. They start about 6 weeks away from his assassination and work their way up, contrasting and comparing the progress of the war with Lincoln's state of mind. They give detailed descriptions and motivations of all of the main characters and go into some detail (beware) of the forensic results of Booth's actions.
> 
> All in all, for a book of 62 chapters it seemed a quick read, which is often how I judge the quality of a book.



Thanks for your review, Phil....Really appreciate it and it does look very interesting.  Definitely going to add it to my book collection.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 4, 2015)

A couple of you mentioned not being able to finish *Gone Girl*.  I didn't think it was that great while reading the first 2 or 3 chapters, but then it got to where it was the page-turner I'd heard it was.  Not quite finished and I recommend you all give it another chance.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 5, 2015)

Finished *Gone Girl *this morning and I will give it 4 stars even though I HATE the ending.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 9, 2015)

I enjoyed Gone Girl too!


----------



## Pam (Apr 9, 2015)

I didn't enjoy it .... and I did read it all the way through....honest. Just didn't grip me at all.

Am looking forward to the release of the latest Louise Penny book, sometime around August I believe.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2015)

Someone here recommended* The Bookseller by Cynthia Swanson.*  An unusual and hard to put down book.  No idea whatsoever how this story will end. I'm about halfway through it.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 9, 2015)

Right now, I am in the Diane Harman mystery series. Enjoy her style of writing.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 9, 2015)

I know it's been several days since you all were discussing SifuPhil's book "Killing Lincoln", I was wondering Phil if the book alludes to the theory that Lincoln suffered from a depressive disorder throughout most of his adult life?


----------



## Josiah (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm still in the midst or Alexander McCall Smith's The 44 Scotland Street series. I listen to the Audio book version and the reader is awfully good. Of course I'm no expert on Scottish accents but the reader does different accents for different characters and it really makes the dialogue come alive.


----------

